# Giant Danios and shrimp



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I decided to buy a couple of Giant Danios to see how they would work in a community tank. While at the lfs I also asked the clerk if he had any fresh water shrimp because I thought as I've never had shrimp before I would try those too. He asked me if the shrimp were going in the same tank as the Danios. When I said yes, he said it would not work because the shrimp were only a half inch long and the Danios would make lunch of them.

Had anyone seen that happen?

DLH


----------



## fishyluvr (Jun 16, 2011)

I have not had this happen, and I have a school of danios, most full grown, living with a family of ghost shrimp that breed (in a 30 gallon). so sometimes there are itty bitty shrimp in the tank and they cant even see them let alone catch or eat them! The loach shows more interest in them than any of the danios.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks. 

Like the Danios, I wanted to try a few plain shrimp to see how they do in my tank as far as the environment goes before I invest in the more colorful and expensive ones. I never thought about the fish eating them since the largest fish I have is a 3 inch(BS) angel. I’ve talked to this guy before and he seemed to know his stuff but this time when he told me the size of the shrimp, I didn’t see them, I asked if they were ghost shrimp and he said he didn’t know.

Oops, forgot about the big guy, my 11 inch Pleco but I don’t think he would be a problem.

DLH


----------



## fishyluvr (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I dont have any fancy ones, only the ghost shrimp. So far (ive put them in with many fish species) the only fish to bother them has been 1 female betta I have in a 1 gal. Id say its worth trying a few ghosties, and they are feeder shrimp anywho so if the angel gets em, they are a healthy snack! (trying to look at it both ways!! )

Good luck! Oh and as far as water, I have mine in 80 degrees, pH of 7.0, a little aquarium salt and of course conditioner. I have had no casualties of shrimp so far! (except for the one my betta ate).


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, that didn't work. Bought some ghost shrimp about 4 days ago. They ranged in size from about 3/8 to half an inch. I even used a tube to get them down to the plants so they could hide for a while. Thinking they'll stay hidden for at least a while I went to do some chores. Since then I haven't seen any of the shrimp. Don't know who got them but they are gone. Couldn't have been the angel by himself because there were like 6 shrimp

DLH


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Giant Danios are very opportunistic feeders and will eat anything they can catch, including small shrimp. Better companion fishes for small shrimp are Pigmy Corys, Marble Hatchets, Cardinal Tetras and Clouds. All of these fishes have small mouths and wouldn't bother your shrimp. All of these fish, however, would dine on any shrimp eggs or fry they find.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep...with the Giant Danios and of course the Angle...shrimpies are on borrowed time. If you have a heavily planted tank, they may last longer. Sry.


----------

